# Can I use Carbon filter insert for tank with plants ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi
I just upgrated my filter to Aqua Clear 20 that comes with carbon insert. I have 10Gl tank with about 5-8 bushes of low light plants in it (mostly java fern) and was wondering if I still can use carbon insrert in my AC20 filter or it's better to remove is as I've red other post indicating that carbon is removed from filters in planted tanks for better plant grows ?


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

the carbon absorbs many trace elements and micronutrients. 
so your plants will yellow and grow weak.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> the carbon absorbs many trace elements and micronutrients.
> so your plants will yellow and grow weak.


I've never heard of that, but then again it explains why my plants grow so slowly. I'll try taking out the carbon and replacing it with a sponge to see what happens.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

a girl at the LFS told me this. just be careful you adjust your dosing accordingly. I didnt and had a huge algae bloom in my water. wish she'd have told me that..


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

BettaBeats said:


> the carbon absorbs many trace elements and micronutrients.
> so your plants will yellow and grow weak.


Carbon will adsorb the chelated iron in the trace mix quite readily, but is exhausted relatively quickly as well.

However, to go from this to making the plants yellow and grow weak is a bit of a leap. While certainly, plants will grow weak and yellow from a lack of micronutrients, it is a bit of a stretch to think that the adsorption by carbon is entirely responsible for it.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Carbon will adsorb the chelated iron in the trace mix quite readily, but is exhausted relatively quickly as well.
> 
> However, to go from this to making the plants yellow and grow weak is a bit of a leap. While certainly, plants will grow weak and yellow from a lack of micronutrients, it is a bit of a stretch to think that the adsorption by carbon is entirely responsible for it.


So what are saying I still can use my Carbon insert in my new AC20 filter and plants should continiue to grow ? I only have 3 types of plants left, Java moss, Java fern and windelove in my tank as those were groving well with my old AquaTech filter that also had Carbon insert but not as big as in AC20.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

The carbon sacks in the AQ filters are pretty big. I could dose much more with the carbon and not have any problems. As soon as I removed the carbon I had to start dosing less. Considerably less.

I also haven't had yellow plants since that time.

'exhausted quickly' well, how quickly? thats a general statement. 
The carbon in AQ filters are pellets, and are pretty robust. 

You could always remove the carbon and see how thigns turn around and add it back if you need to chemical filter the water.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BettaBeats said:


> The carbon sacks in the AQ filters are pretty big. I could dose much more with the carbon and not have any problems. As soon as I removed the carbon I had to start dosing less. Considerably less.
> 
> I also haven't had yellow plants since that time.
> 
> ...


So I'm completaly confused !!! I have simple very hardy low light plants that I don't use any fertilizer for as they grom good without it. Everybody were telling me to upgrade to AquaClear filter as it one of the best. Now I see that it even can harm my enviroment instead of making it better. Doest it make sence ?????


----------



## penpal (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes you can use carbon in planted tanks, the impact to plants are minimal. Most people don't use Carbon as it is not needed, unless your attempting to remove tannis from the water.


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

I use carbon in my aquaclears and my plants grow fine. Mostly Crypts and Vals. I don't add fertilizer, I let the fish do that. I use the carbon bags mostly to hold the foam in place. I change them when the bag rips or I bring a filter out of retirement (Got a shelf full of spares). I guess I could use ceramic rings instead. I might try it in future...


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

ppaskova said:


> So what are saying I still can use my Carbon insert in my new AC20 filter and plants should continiue to grow ?


To some degree, yes. Carbon will remove chelated iron, if you are dosing it. In a low light tank, you will probably not need to dose micronutrients, and as such, you are free to use carbon as you wish. However, as already mentioned, it is not entirely necessary unless you are trying to remove medication, tannins, foul odors, etc.

However, in a high light tank, when you are actively adding micronutrients, it is detrimental to have activated carbon.



penpal said:


> Yes you can use carbon in planted tanks, the impact to plants are minimal. Most people don't use Carbon as it is not needed, unless your attempting to remove tannis from the water.


I would not say the impact is minimal. It depends whether you have a high light or a low light tank.


----------

